# Der maximale Speicherplatz für Ihr E-Mail Konto wurde erreicht.



## major7 (30. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
auf einem aktuellen ISPConfig3 3.0.5.4p8 haben wir eine Domain (ohne Reseller) der 10GB Speicherplatz hat.

E-Mail > Speichernutzung gibt aus:
office@...      4.9107 MB    10000 MB    0%    
doris@...      1.1406 KB    10000 MB    0%    
christine@...    86.3426 MB    10000 MB    1%    
theresa@...      894.5733 MB    10000 MB    9%   

In Wirklichkeit gibt ein *du -hs ** folgendes aus:
5.1G   christine
692K   doris
83M   office
911M   theresa

Möchte dieser Kunde zB seinen Auto-Responder ändern erscheint beim Speichern folgender Fehler und es kann nicht gespeichert werden:
*Der maximale Speicherplatz für Ihr E-Mail Konto wurde erreicht. Der maximal verfügbare Speicher in MB ist: -29900
Ungültige Beschränkungseingabe. Erlaubte Größen sind: 0 für unlimitiert oder Nummern > 1*

Wie kommt denn diese negative Nummer zustande? Quota sollte doch genügend vorhanden sein. Bei dieser Kundenvorlage steht bei "E-Mail Limits > E-Mail Konto Beschränkung" eine "100" (da nicht ganz klar ist was das bedeutet.

Danke für eine Erleuchtung.


----------



## Till (31. Aug. 2015)

Es geht hier um den zugewiesenen speicher und nicht den genutzten. Du hast als admi den Kunden Mailboxen in der Sume 40GB speicher zugewiesen und der Kunde hat aber nur max 10GB, der Kunde ist derzeit also um ca. 30GB überbucht und aus dem Grunde kann ers elbst erst dann etwas an seinen Mailboxen ändern wenn die Überbuchung durch ihn oder den admin zurückgenommen wurde, denn der Kunde selbst hätte ja nicht überbuchen können da er an das 10GB Limit für alle Mailboxen gebunden ist.


----------



## major7 (1. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Till,

ok, bei ISPConfig2 war das noch anders, da haben sich alle Mailuser diese 10GB dynamisch geteilt.

Ich habe jetzt die Mailkonten so aufgeteilt, dass sie in Summe 9GB verfügbar haben, leider lässt sich trotzdem nicht speichern, gleiche Fehlermeldung wie im Eingangspost.

Auch werden nachwievor die E-Mail Kontobeschränkung nicht richtig angezeigt:
office 5.0444 MB 500 MB
doris 1.1406 KB 500 MB
christine 88.0273 MB 7000 MB
theresa 894.6333 MB 1600 MB

*du -hs /var/vmail/xxx.at/**
5.1G   /var/vmail/xxx.at/christine
692K   /var/vmail/xxx.at/doris
83M   /var/vmail/xxx.at/office
911M   /var/vmail/xxx.at/theresa

Die Mails dieser Postfächer wurden von einem ISPConfig2 hierher kopiert inkl. der Ordnerstruktur.


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2015)

Die du Ausgabe ist hier nicht von Interesse da es um zugewiesenen speicher geht und nicht um den aktuell genutzten. Die Fehlermeldung kann nicht exakt die gleiche sein, außer Du hast amdere Konten geändert.


----------



## major7 (2. Sep. 2015)

Zitat von Till:


> Die du Ausgabe ist hier nicht von Interesse da es um zugewiesenen speicher geht und nicht um den aktuell genutzten.


Ich dachte, bei *E-Mail > Speichernutzung* müsste der Wert in der Spalte *Verbrauchter Speicherplatz* jenem entsprechen, dass per *du* ausgegeben wird. Auch als Kunde eingeloggt sind diese Werte auf der Startseite angeführt.


Zitat von Till:


> Die Fehlermeldung kann nicht exakt die gleiche sein, außer Du hast amdere Konten geändert.


Bei allen Konten dieses Kunden wurde das Mail-Quota auf einen Wert eingestellt, dass die Summe (inkl. Web) nicht die zugewiesenen 10GB übersteigt. Trotzdem kommt beim Speichern:
_Der maximale Speicherplatz für Ihr E-Mail Konto wurde erreicht. Der maximal verfügbare Speicher in MB ist: -9000
Ungültige Beschränkungseingabe. Erlaubte Größen sind: 0 für unlimitiert oder Nummern > 1_


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2015)

Zitat von major7:


> Ich dachte, bei *E-Mail > Speichernutzung* müsste der Wert in der Spalte *Verbrauchter Speicherplatz* jenem entsprechen, dass per *du* ausgegeben wird. Auch als Kunde eingeloggt sind diese Werte auf der Startseite angeführt.


Zum einen hat die Speichernutzung nichts mit dem in diesem Thraed bhandelten Problem zu tun, daher ist der Wert nicht relevant und zum anderen ergibt du immer einen anderen wert als die speichernutzung wie sie vom imap server berechnet wird, denn der imap server bezieht z.B. index dateien nicht in den verbrauchten speicher mit ein.



Zitat von major7:


> Bei allen Konten dieses Kunden wurde das Mail-Quota auf einen Wert eingestellt, dass die Summe (inkl. Web) nicht die zugewiesenen 10GB übersteigt. Trotzdem kommt beim Speichern:
> _Der maximale Speicherplatz für Ihr E-Mail Konto wurde erreicht. Der maximal verfügbare Speicher in MB ist: -9000
> Ungültige Beschränkungseingabe. Erlaubte Größen sind: 0 für unlimitiert oder Nummern > 1_


Da es unwahrscheinlich ist dass sich mysql sum() verreichnet musst Du wohl ein Postfach übersehen haben. Du kannst es ja gerne in den DB tabellen selbst ausrechnen. Und e sgeht hier um den zugewiesenen speicher, nicht den tatsächlich genutzten!


----------



## major7 (10. Sep. 2015)

Der reproduzierbare Fehler mit dem falsch angezeigten Speicher ist folgender:

Der ISPConfig-Cronjob liest anscheinend das .quotausage File aus und schreibt deren Wert in monitor_data > email_quota, dieser Wert wird dann in ISPConfig angezeigt.

* wenn dieses File nicht existiert, wird es neu geschrieben und korrekter Wert in ISPConfig angezeigt
* wenn dieses File existiert, wird es upgedatet und korrekter Wert in ISPConfig angezeigt
* wenn dieses File existiert aber das Quota erreicht/überschritten ist, *wird es NICHT upgedatet* und der bisherige (falsche Wert) wird in ISPConfig angezeigt, *mitsamt seinen Konsequenzen* (Over Quota Mails, kein Senden/Empfangen möglich)

Bei einem Kunden war 1MB von 100MB verbraucht, und er war somit in dieser Schleife gefangen. Nach dem Löschen von .quotamail war dann alles in Ordnung.
Es gibt jedoch weitere Emailkonten, die nach wie vor an dieser Stelle festhängen, letztes Update der .quotausage war vor 1 Woche


----------



## Till (10. Sep. 2015)

Die Datei wird vom imap daemon geschrieben, ispconfig liest sie nur. Du solltest das Problem ggf. mal an die Entwickler des verwendeten Imap Daemons (dovecot ??) reporten.


----------



## florian030 (10. Sep. 2015)

Ich habe mit Dovecot bis jetzt kein solches Problem gehabt. Hast Du deine Config verändert? Sonst kannst Du die quota auch bspw. per Cron neu berechnen lassen. Ich glaube, die 3.1 macht das dann.


----------



## major7 (14. Sep. 2015)

Zitat von florian030:


> Ich habe mit Dovecot bis jetzt kein solches Problem gehabt. Hast Du deine Config verändert? Sonst kannst Du die quota auch bspw. per Cron neu berechnen lassen. Ich glaube, die 3.1 macht das dann.


In der dovecot.conf habe ich lediglich postmaster_address und die Pfade von SSL-Key und SSL-Cert geändert. Daran wirds nicht liegen (mein System ist ein Perfect-Ubuntu 15.04).
Vielleicht wäre es keine schlechte Idee, dies mittels einem 3-Zeiler in server/lib/classes/monitor_tools.inc.php beim Abschnitt wo .quotausage gelesen/geschrieben wird abzufangen. Immerhin wird damit die Funktionalität von ISPConfig "beschädigt".


----------

